# Social distancing with my fine feather friends



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

So living up in the north by the lake our season starts later than the south. I have properties I hunt up here. But I gotta say with the stay at home order I'm getting cabin fever and can't wait till the turkey season starts up north. I would like to get out and head down south any ideas of public land to go to. I am planning to hit Egypt Valley wildlife area but it is a 2 and half hour ride. Any feed back from my fellow turkey hunters would be greatly appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

I live up here by the lake as well, and I usually head south for turkey too for the start and, Egypt valley gets pretty crowded for sure, and the birds get wise pretty quick....not saying it wouldn't be worth it for an opening day hunt...there are gonna be alot of birds and alot of people, so if you can handle the people you could possibly tag a good Tom. Might want to check out trim valley wildlife area too...I mean if you're gonna drive might as well hunt on 16,200 acres of it! There is also alot of people there too but they get thinner the more you walk...and walk you must to get away from the crowds...and the birds are gon a do the same. I'm itching to hear some gobbles myself and I hope this helped and good luck!


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

archerjay1 said:


> I live up here by the lake as well, and I usually head south for turkey too for the start and, Egypt valley gets pretty crowded for sure, and the birds get wise pretty quick....not saying it wouldn't be worth it for an opening day hunt...there are gonna be alot of birds and alot of people, so if you can handle the people you could possibly tag a good Tom. Might want to check out trim valley wildlife area too...I mean if you're gonna drive might as well hunt on 16,200 acres of it! There is also alot of people there too but they get thinner the more you walk...and walk you must to get away from the crowds...and the birds are gon a do the same. I'm itching to hear some gobbles myself and I hope this helped and good luck!


Thank you sir and good luck this season.


----------

